
Why does Germany have such a low coronavirus death rate? - yunusabd
https://web.archive.org/web/20200319020441/https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/03/18/does-germany-have-low-coronavirus-death-rate/
======
MulliMulli
It's probably too early to come to any conclusions, while the infection rate
is similar to Spain for example, there are only 1/10 of recovered cases, so
the dead rate will most likely jump higher within the next few days.

